# Urgent question about female mice fighting.



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a cage of three female mice and they have all got along great. This morning I went into the next room to say good morning and check on all of the pets there like I always do and the female cage had everything knocked over everywhere and a couple of the bars had bits of faint blood on them. 

I immediantly took the dominant female out as I've seen her hump the other two in the past but never anything more and checked on the other two mice. They seem fine. I looked over their bodies and I can't see any cuts. I am going to have another look after I write this but I am not sure what to do.

Before I took the dominant girl out she did start a fight with the little one so I am certain it is her. But they've been together since April without problems. The dominant girl usually makes nests for the others and always seems to like them. Now I'm not sure what to do. Do I keep her out of there for good? I'm not even sure that's what happened.. Try her again? I'm pretty confused by it all so any suggestions would be welcome and I am not sure where I would put her if I have to put her else where. She's in a mouse ball at present.

Thank you.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

It is hard to advise on to get a sense of the situation I would have to see them interact. I personally would never remove an animal unless it was a very very last option. Mice will often squabble over who is in charge and re-establish the hierarchy, and some bum/tail nipping can occur. Unless there is a real sign of blood I would pop her back and keep a close eye. 

Possibly longer term I personally would consider introducing another duo/trio of mice and then if any real fights do break out you can split a group more evenly so the dominant one is not left alone just because she bullies a weaker one. This also serves to give her more targets to keep in line and therefore divides her attention from being able to focus in too much on one mouse. However in the short term this will lead to a lot of hierarchy battles to see where the new mice fit in, which may worry you.

Make sure there is more than one water source, more than one food bowl and at least 3 hidey holes/beds etc to prevent them being forced to live too close and pop her back and see IMO, although this time out will likely have helped her. Sure others will disagree but she doesn't deserve yet to have to live alone, she hasnt really done anything wrong or caused any damage, also you can often find if you remove the boss all you end up with is the next mouse down stepping up and taking over the tail nipping etc so you gain nothing but a lonely mouse...or three.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Um...Hard one that.

Could it be the smaller one-s are reaching maturity / coming of breeding age, sometimes sparks off minor 'mouse wars' if I get mice falling out I normally swap my groups around a bit (gives them something else to think about and normally stops the original problems) 

That said some girls just don't get on, they all have their own 'personalities' if you will and some just seem to get on each others nerves. Strange little creatures with their own weird social dynamics !

I'd be inclined to put them all in a clean tub / box - completely clean and re-arrange their cage - if nothing else it may keep bully mouse busy re-arranging things and re-marking claiming everything. Normally confuses them out of scrapping for a whiles. 

Will have a think and come back !


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

I will put them all back together. I was going to scrub out the cage completely and give them all new toys. They do have many different places to hide and multiple sources of food but only one water. 

They have no real bites or anything. Not that I can find and I've looked at their bodies, tails, feet, and noses. The two were both in the house and there's no blood on the bedding. They look fine to be honest. If there was no blood you would never have known there was a fight.

I don't want to keep the main girl apart. She is normally fine with the others and it wouldn't be fair. I know she really likes the company. When the others are out of the cage. If I'm doing something.. She really looks everywhere for them. They've been together for two months now and this is the first time that has happened. Like I said she is an avid humper but I always accepted that as it doesn't hurt the other mice and I know she's the dominant mouse.

I am planning on getting other girlies to go with them because it's a large cage and I do have the space but do you think they would benefit if I brought it forward?

I don't mind having to put buy a different cage for her but I don't want to keep her alone. Maybe this will never happen again with my two other females. I just wanted some advice and you two have helped.

Oh and they are all around the same age. One is a lot smaller than the others though.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I, too, would add a few more girlies... I think larger groups have better dinamics  Just keep an eye on things for the time being...


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

They seem to be fine now. I've scrubbed the cage out, mixed it up and added different toys and more foot pots. I will be adding more girlies. Hopefully you'll have a satin girl Jen .

But thank you for the help everyone


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I have ONE girlie baby at the minute... A litter of two... One male (satin) and one girlie (fuzzy).


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

Ohh I see . That's fine! I would ideally be after a satin, rump white or a blue girlie or more than one. I've seen some wonderful blues here but they are a little far. Do you think six is a nice number for a group of girls ?


----------

